# Ferry from portsmouth



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

For the benefit of anyone ferrying from Portsmouth

To Le Havre with LD Lines, quality ship as well, best ferry ive been on.

Our car was £65+2 people but just had email promoting new cheaper prices

Would imagine MH being less than £100 return

Give them a go, on board they are great.

www.ldlines.com


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

I was just quoted £308 return for 5-6m van with 2 passengers out in May back in July, don't think you will get across for £100. or was it because we are over 65?


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Just been quoted £311 for 6m motorhome and 2 people (58 yr olds). Out in May back June. It looks as if all the special deals refer to cars only.

Aaronsdad


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Tried Le Mans dates - £465 7m van & 4 people. Out Wed 14th June in Mon 19th June 
Also tried Out Wed 13th September in Mon 18th September for a comparison
- £200, well worth it for this price, its either out of season, an early booker discount or they are taking the p in June due to what is going on 120 miles down the road!!.
Will be keeping an eye on this one for next year.


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

£366.00 out 23 December return 30 December two people between 27 - 54 years, no cabin and non refundable....


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

I emailed this company earlier this morning having received the car deals

I asked about deals for those of us with motorhomes.

Here is the prompt reply I had back.

Dear Sir, Madam,

We are currently setting up new fares for van to be included into the return promotional crossing. 
You will be soon inform when it will be available.

Sincerely yours
Service Clientèle / Customer Service
France : N° Indigo 0825 304 304 (0,15 € TTC/min)
UK : 0870 428 43 35
http://www.ldlines.com

So you never know


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

Ooops, sorry about that, thought it might have been cheaper
Was quoted 125 for the car from St Malo last year and put the van on for 180 didnt realise there would have been that much difference.

But if you havn't been on this ferry its well kitted out.
Watch it now, everyone will get on a different ferry than the one I did

Lee!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Western Channel*

Hi

What the Western Channel needs is someone with the guts to offer low prices - someone like Speedferries.com.

Ok I know speedferries will not convey a motorhome but you get the drift.

The two Sea-Cats ex Hoverspeed are still homeless so if we pool our money......

Rapide561


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

just checked 6.5 m/h 2 dogs out may1 back end june £241 standard seats :roll:


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Portsmouth - le Havre*

Just had a quote of £190 return out 17th May back 1st June for up to 6.5.m max height under 3.2m plus club type steats 2 passengers. Seems to be very date sensitive?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*route sensitive*

Hi

I think to be perfectly fair all routes are "price/date sensitive".

Le Havre however is particularly useful for places such as the "Le MAns 24 Hour" and so events like that are bound to have an effect on prices.

Rapide561


----------

